# Current stocks with momentum?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd like to get some input / consensus as to some of the best quality stocks (or ETFs) that seem to have momentum on their side right now & going forward Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like you're asking for a sure thing of which there are none.


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

Niocorp


----------

